

Apple May End Mobile Phone Contract Era - kmt
http://seekingalpha.com/article/290109-apple-may-end-mobile-phone-contract-era

======
gigantor
I'd really like to see this happen, and have cell phone providers start going
towards the direction of cable companies slowly losing monopoly over their
content.

Unfortunately, it will be quite some time before several major hurdles are
removed before carriers are out of the picture:

* Infrastructure. You would need a major WiMax installation covering your city. I'm lucky if I find a reliable hotspot now at Startbucks.

* 911 access. It will be some time before WiFi is reliable enough to handle all 911 calls.

* Standard messaging/SMS platform. Most non-carrier messaging methods need the same platform running on both ends (BBM, iMessenger, WhatsApp, etc.). While it's overpriced per MB, but does work pretty much everywhere.

Unless law forbids it, carriers will get creative and charge extra for these
essential services to keep their bottom line going (i.e. AT&T $2 forced long
distance fee).

------
serge2k
Not when the phone costs hundreds of dollars less with a contract.

